# WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI w pebbled TiR



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

*SOLD Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI w pebbled TiR*

Includes original box and accessories. 
Reduced from $50, now 

$40 each, plus shipping.

update July 12, 2021, three lights available now:
1. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b *4500k* 9080 sw45k w Pebbled Tir:






2. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b *3500k *9080 sw35 w Pebbled Tir:






3. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b 3000k 9080 w Pebbled Tir:





these are the 3 Actual lights presently available:





below are sold:
---

*SOLD* 4. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b 4000k 9080







*SOLD* 5. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b 4500k 9080 sw45k







*SOLD* 6. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI LH351d 2700k w TiR:







*SOLD* 7. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b 3500k w Reflector:







These are brand new lights, only handled to swap out the Low CRI and install High CRI LEDs and Pebbled TiR. 






The TiR beams are really nice!


----------



## Flashlike (Dec 3, 2020)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*



jon_slider said:


> 1. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b 3000k 9080
> 
> 
> 2. Thrunite Ti3 with High CRI 219b 4000k 9080
> ...



Are you selling these individually or only as a set? What is your asking price?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 3, 2020)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

oops, and thanks, fixed the listing to show price 

and yes, they are available separately

fwiw, I have one light left to mod with an LED swap, 
options upon request, include:

219b 4500k 9080
and
219b 3500k 9080


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 5, 2020)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

added sw45 to first post






update:

I received some TiR lenses, they are very nice and floody imo.. they are an option, if requested
















Tir Beams:


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 6, 2020)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

price drop to $40 each plus ship


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 8, 2020)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

Added a warm floody light, #4 to first post


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 11, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

ALL SOLD
thank you for your support


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 27, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

fwiw, Ti3 are on sale, I bought a few more, if anyone wants one modded to High CRI, PM me

if you want to mod your own, here is a tutorial. Im happy to help answer questions by PM.


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 27, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

Assuming the floody TiR the diffused (pebbled) lens in photo, does Ti3 come standard with a smooth reflector?

For 6 bucks hard to pass up, wish they came in other colors tho..


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 27, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*



knucklegary said:


> does Ti3 come standard with a smooth reflector?



the stock reflector looks like this:




it produces a good beam both with 219b and LH351d


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 4, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

Update, presently available

modded two Thrunite Ti3
LH351d 2700k, 219b 3000k, stock CW XP-G2





pebble Tir, clear Tir, stock reflector





these warm lights are available, $40 shipped conus
choice of Pebble Tir, smooth Tir, or Reflector
choice of LH351d 2700k, 219b 3000k, 219b 3500k, 219b 4000k, 219b 4500k.. all 219b are 9080


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 8, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

Sold one 2700k pebbled Tir

new experimental reflector:

Aqua glow on a Ti3 w 3000k 219b

the beam becomes floody, and lumens go down
cant wait to wake up in the dark to try it out..
















the glow makes me grin...


----------



## Vemice (Jul 11, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

Recently received my 2700k TIR from Jonathan and love it. With the Ti3's FF mode, this is my perfect nightstander.
Workmanship is outstanding.
Buy with confidence.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 11, 2021)

*Re: WTS Thrunite Ti3 aaa w High CRI LED*

thank you for your kind words

Im glad you are enjoying the floody, warm, firefly, nightstand light





the pebbled optic gives a really nice evenly diffused beam for dark conditions, and the 3 modes and warm LED are a great feature package, for indoor distances.

Im told that the warm light does not attract bugs at night. The pocket clip is reversible, to work as a hands free hat light. Or for brief hands free use, it weighs practically nothing as a mouth light. 

A Ti3 makes a nice keychain light too.


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 15, 2021)

all sold now


----------

